# New Mertens! pics inside!



## missllama (Apr 4, 2008)

heres my new lil fella 
feel free to post pics of ur monitors too!!


----------



## missllama (Apr 4, 2008)

WOOPS SORRY wrong pics (the two in the middle) heres some more


----------



## missllama (Apr 4, 2008)

grr its playing up heres two more


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 4, 2008)

nice!! what type of monitor is that?? i dont know anything about lizards and monitors etc


----------



## thals (Apr 4, 2008)

gorgeous mertens  you got those gouldiis yet  hehe awesome lizzies!!


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 4, 2008)

nive i want to get a moniter


----------



## thals (Apr 4, 2008)

hehe thats awesome! would love a baby gouldii off ya in a few years then  hehehe

Hope all goes well 

thals 8)


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 4, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> its a mertens water monitor
> 
> ill put some up of my spencers monitors and ridge tailed monitors in a sec if u want to see
> 
> what do u have?? snakes? put some picys up



yes i have a little diamond python
he's my first Herp... hopefully many more to come

how big do those ones get? my bf is getting beardies, arriving on wednesday but i know he also wanted a monitor and so do i

which are the smallest monitors you can get on a class 1 licence, i live in NSW


----------



## dodgie (Apr 4, 2008)

That's gorgeous look at them lips,with lips like that i would probably give it a kiss.If only i had some more room.


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 4, 2008)

love the monitors. I should be adding some ackie's to my collection of darwin carpets pretty soon. 
Got any pics of your enclosure?


----------



## Lewy (Apr 4, 2008)

That Mertens is a little beauty. We're definately hooked on monitors now. Cant wait to get my first. Already planning my outdoors enclosure for my Spencer! LOL Kind of like planning what your going to spend your lotto winnings on! Except the outdoor enclosure will definately happen one day. Just wondering how do all you lucky spencer owners out there keep your monitors.


----------



## Lewy (Apr 4, 2008)

Yer thats our Oscar. He's really cool. Almost fully grown now. We just fed him a bunch of prawns and a couple of yabbies. He pigged out on the prawns then hooked into the yabbies. When he got to the second yabbie he gulped it in then held it in his mouth for 10 mins till he had a poop then swallowed it. Funny!


----------



## Lewy (Apr 4, 2008)

He draws more blood with a nip then our spotteds do! Strong jaws. He only bites if you pretend your fingers food. Only did that once!


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2008)

i am always so jealous of you missllamathuen!


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2008)

hehe i am kicking myself for not getting some gilleni at the expo!

really want a mertens when i get class 2... might get a sandy or tritis this year....


ps: do u have anyone to tell u not to buy more animals!, i have that delimer and trying to figure out a way around it.... :|


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2008)

haha yeah somehow fitting a monitor enclousure into a paddington terrace is going to be a bit tricky! un less i let a monitor roam around!


----------



## Lewy (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow that sounds great! You could have a split door on the room like a horse stable so you can peak in everytime you walk past and maybe even a little waterfall set up. I know, its a desert critter that doesn't need a waterfall. I just got carried away. Big enclosures are so exciting!

Lewy says I should sign off on stuff I write cause some of the stuff I say is, well....girly.

Sue


----------



## kakariki (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't buy a house with your winnings!!! Buy a property, a LARGE vacant property. Then build a house for you & Michael,& a house joining yours. Then you could have the Monitor room, the snake room, the glider room, the bird room........good? Outside you have your piggies & assorted others furries! Hahahahaha,....wait a minute...that's MY dream!!!! :lol::lol:
PS...You're going to have to share 1st divi cos I've got a winning ticket too


----------



## kakariki (Apr 4, 2008)

Hahaha! I'm in !!!:lol::lol:


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> lol this is going to sound crazy but when i get my own house i said to my partner i want to have a room, lay down that fake turf in the room, creat a big heat light and and work out a way for uv, and have room for my adult ones, have a tree and all that in there lol it would be awsome just go in and vaccum up all the poops and when it gets bad roll up the grass and wash it outside hahaha its a crazy idea but im determined to find a way to make it work



lol i had a dream about having a monitor room once! i walked into a room and had heaps of mangrove monitors, then into the next and had a huge desert room with spencers and sandys.... then i woke up... and i cried about it not being true


----------



## richardsc (Apr 5, 2008)

u should see daniel culls perentie enclosure,its indoors and like a house in its self,very impressive,the images are trapped in my brain,pmsl,lacies will go outdoors though so perhaps mangroves hmmmmmm wheres my monitor addiction tablets,i need to up the dosages,did i tell u i have just secured a 8x2x2 foot aquarium off a mate,there selling there croc and letting me pay it off,my mertons trio will love what i got install for them,now where to get my marine ply,oh cute little mertons,your going to love it


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha... you look like you have an addiction...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 5, 2008)

richardsc said:


> i have just secured a 8x2x2 foot aquarium off a mate,there selling there croc and letting me pay it off,my mertons trio will love what i got install for them,now where to get my marine ply,oh cute little mertons,your going to love it


 
*Richard* - I am planning an enclosure with an 8x2x2 - I think we have a very similar concept in mind. Hopefully build mine over the next year and then grab a couple of Mertens (have considered doing a smaller version for Mitchelli as well)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 5, 2008)

Your lucky, i love these things, i have wanted a reptile since i was 8 (12 in may) and i havn't ever got 1. my perents keep saying i can get 1 when we finish building the house, i learn to take care of the animals i got, and go well in school.
i can't w8 till i have lots of money. i will be able to have waterver animals i am legally alowed!


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Your lucky, i love these things, i have wanted a reptile since i was 8 (12 in may) and i havn't ever got 1. my perents keep saying i can get 1 when we finish building the house, i learn to take care of the animals i got, and go well in school.
> i can't w8 till i have lots of money. i will be able to have waterver animals i am legally alowed!


 

good luck with ur 1st reptile and good luck finding that turtle u were after


----------



## dodgie (Apr 6, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> haha  yea he is beautiful!! ill take more pics tommorow when he has settled into his tank
> 
> heres the beardie pile up haha...



Well wheres the pic's ?.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

of his enclosure??? ill put some up now for u  he is swimming in he is in the water at the moment ill try n snap some pics of that too brb pics be up in 2min


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations Lana.

Would you also mind getting photos of the enclosure(s) your Gliders are in???

Cheers


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

eww they are really glarey, so sorry that they dont look to spiffy, but ull get the idea of what its like lol


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Congratulations Lana.
> 
> Would you also mind getting photos of the enclosure(s) your Gliders are in???
> 
> Cheers


 

yea sure ill wait till tonight when there having some foodies  have u got a female yet? im wanting to get some more


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

Its a male that I am after. I thought I had one arranged but it didn't happen.

Looking forward to seeing yours. Should really get some new pics of mine and the aviary....


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

ohhhh ok, well if i hear of any males ill let u no yea you should take some pics tonight and show me too! what foods does ur glider preffer to eat?


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

So far shes been given corn, peas, nectarines, peaches, apple, banana, tomato, grapes, mealworms, carrot (peeled and chopped), kiwi fruit and orange. She seems to absolutely love Corn but have been told by one person not to give her lots of it, when, other people say its very good in their diet. What's the go?

What about you?


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

U no what everyone has different opinions with food, i was told not to give tinned corn and peas to my gliders etc but then again someone els told me its better as long as its the one that just has water in it, 

Mine loveee apple pear banana mine dont really like nectarines they LOVEEEEEEEE honey and wombarroo carnivore mix, they love mealworms and crickets but there only suppose to be treats because it causes them to become obease supposedly lol, (once again different peoples opinions) they like a bit of boiled egg but they dont like much of it, they like orange but thats another thing people say ur not suppose to have much of, kiwi they like and they looove grapes lol

i havent tried any melon or anything with them but the people i got them from said that the ones i have adore strawberrys lol


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

(also i was told that pinkies are healthy to give them then i read something about not to give them pinkies because gliders can mistake there young for food when there babies or something like that) 

i personally havent red mine pinkies and im not going to but i thought id just add that incase u have heard anything like that before too?


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I also give mine Rockmelon, strawberries, pear and watermelon...... Will test out the honey and boiled egg with mine and see what she thinks.

I also supply fresh branches of Wattle, bottlebrush, eucalypti branches etc that she loves to play in. Will get photos for you when I can.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

yea our old ones liked rockmelon, but havent got any yet, it was so adorable my girl was ripping of leaves from one of the branches in there cage and popping them into there bed they have a blanket in there but she must have wanted some more cusioning lol


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

My female has done exactly the same thing. Grabbed some eucalyptus leaves with her tail and patted them down in one of her elevated nesting boxes.

Very Cute


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

haha i was just cleaning out my gliders cage and the girl comes out and she starts climbing over everything that i am trying to get out to wash shes a funny little bugger shes still small, not quite an adult yet but will be full size in the next few months, shes got such an appetite i love gliders would have to be one of my fav animals


----------



## dodgie (Apr 6, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> eww they are really glarey, so sorry that they dont look to spiffy, but ull get the idea of what its like lol



Looks spiffy to me.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

dodgie said:


> Looks spiffy to me.


 

haha thankyou, ill try taking more pics later my photography isnt too good tho


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 8, 2008)

pics of your spencers, metrens and ridgie enclosures please.. 

there aren't many enclosure pics that i can find..


----------



## Aussietoby (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember a few years back going to gully reptile centa and falling in love with one. If there were chairs, i could have sat and watched it do its thing for a whole day no probs.


----------



## missllama (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry i only just saw these two posts, sure thing i will take some pics today, 

thats funny u say that aussietoby because thats the same place that i fell inlove with a mertens the one thats in that caged area with the pond inside? thats why i went and got one lol!


----------

